# Devils Lake Fishing Reports 8/4



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fishing reports seem to be like a broken record this summer as fishing 
continues to be excellent. Anglers continue to catch walleyes in most all 
parts of the lake. With warmer water temps than usual, the better fishing has 
been in a bit deeper water. Anglers are trolling the 10-14 foot areas near 
weedbeds and trees with cranks such as shad raps, hornets, and jointed shads or 
working livebait rigs such as spinners and bottom bouncers in deeper water. 
Some are also trolling deep running, tail dancers and reef runners or hornets 
and jointed shad behind leadcore line in the 24 ft range for some larger 
fish. Some of the better spots have been sunken roads such as the refuge road 
in Pelican, the Golden Highway, the old sunken road leading into Grahams 
Island; rocky points and structure such as Haleys, Monkey Ridge, Doc Hagens, 
right around the Towers, Ft. Totten/Cactus Point, Stromme Addition, Rocky 
Point, Stromme Addition, and Foughty?s Point. Warmer temps have slowed the 
pike fishing but a few are being caught along with walleyes in most parts of 
the lake. White bass fishing is good when you find a school, but the schools 
have been scattered. Some better action is being found in East Devils Lake. 
Perch fishing continues to be slow. This Saturday the Lake Region Anglers 
Association will be having their annual Walleye Widows get together at Grahams 
Island from 9am-3pm. One fisherman must be an anglers member and the tourney 
allows up to two couples per boat. Good Luck and Good Fishing!!!


----------

